# Suche "Feierabend"-Gilde auf Dethecus



## Höllenstift2006 (18. Oktober 2006)

MoinMoin zusammen,

bin noch nen kleiner Horde-Hexenmeister(LV23) und suche eine Gilde:-))

Ich bin eher der Feierabendspieler (19-23Uhr) und eher einer der es nicht soooo verbissen sieht. Heist ich bin keinem sauer, der sagt das das RL vorgeht bzw. auch mal nen Termin absagt. Ansonsten entnehmt einfach meinem Profil hier bei blasc die Daten Name:Höllenstift

CU 
Fabian

P.S: Könnt mich entweder inGame ansprechen oder aber per mail: gk2005@web.de


----------



## Zeroblues (24. Oktober 2006)

Höllenstift2006 schrieb:


> MoinMoin zusammen,
> 
> bin noch nen kleiner Horde-Hexenmeister(LV23) und suche eine Gilde:-))
> 
> ...



Schade. Falsche Seite und falscher Realm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Höllenstift2006 (25. Oktober 2006)

Zeroblues schrieb:


> Schade. Falsche Seite und falscher Realm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja so gehts leider :-))


----------

